# Obedience training plans Dec 12th-18th



## AmberSunrise

Thank you Susan, I've been thinking these threads should be separated but there is so much cross over  So here is my originally posted plan for this week with updates

My plans are a bit up in the air for this coming week. What I have so far:

Today, Sun: refresh what our private covered yesterday & write my notes. Followed by Rally run thrus this evening. *Updated: went to the run thrus with Casey and Faelan and while they were a little rusty, we had a great time and their 2nd run throughs were incredible.*

Mon: Faelan : Articles, distance sits, Heeling change of pace, fronts
Towhee: Retrieve, distance sits, Heeling change of pace, fronts
Casey: Happy Happy
Me: Heeling Footwork and body language

*Updated: we worked the daily sit and weave poles this morning after our hike. When I returned home from work I started with the ball tossing distance sits outside and got them all revved up. I followed this with Find It games (scent articles) for Casey and Faelan and retrieval work for Towhee inside. Supper tonight for them was beef, green tripe and organ meats so to further add to the distraction levels, after their warm-ups they were individually worked for heeling, change of pace, fronts and finishes with their food bowls on the floor (except Ms Towhee whose food was kept on the kitchen counter). This stimulated how revved Faelan and Towhee can be at a trial or show 'n go and I really liked it!! I worked on my footwork and body language before letting each dog out to train *

Tue: Towhee has obedience class

Wed: Casey, Faelan and Towhee all have agility class

Thu: Combination of obedience and agility - need to include finishes

Fri: Faelan: scent articles, heeling, signals, distant sits, go outs, fronts
Towhee: Retrieve, heeling, Down out of motion, Broad Jump, fronts
Casey: Happy heeling, Retrieves, High Jump, Broad Jump
Me: Practice footwork and body language

Sat: I need to check my schedule (at work) but I believe I have a private obedience lesson, followed by a rental.


----------



## Megora

> I will also be helping my son Clayton learn obedience with Rivet.


First - I think it's awesome that your son is following in your shoes. 

And thank you for the thread. 

There is a rally fun match tomorrow (Tuesday) - I'm going. Scheduled for Advanced. I hope to work on excellent level signs while we are there. I'm not sure what the setup will be like though.

I know somebody else is coming to the match and I finally get to meet her youngest.


----------



## sammydog

How about Obedience and Agility!


----------



## AmberSunrise

sammydog said:


> How about Obedience and Agility!


Yep  I worked weave poles this morning:wave::wave:


----------



## DNL2448

Sunrise said:


> Thank you Susan, I've been thinking these threads should be separated but there is so much cross over


I agree. Since there is so much crossover, maybe we could add a section to the Sport Forum entitled Training Plans so we wouldn't need to post our plans in two seperate threads. I don't have any problems with obedience and agility posting in the training plans thread anyway, it's fun to see what everyone is working on and I have learned SO MUCH from everyone!


----------



## AmberSunrise

DNL2448 said:


> I agree. Since there is so much crossover, maybe we could add a section to the Sport Forum entitled Training Plans so we wouldn't need to post our plans in two seperate threads. I don't have any problems with obedience and agility posting in the training plans thread anyway, it's fun to see what everyone is working on and I have learned SO MUCH from everyone!


Oh, I like that!! How does one go about requesting something like that?


----------



## hotel4dogs

I don't mind a bit, but I, too, have cross over and would rather post in one place  . I like the training section idea, but have never minded people posting obedience/agility training plans in the other thread. I love reading what everyone is working on!


----------



## Stretchdrive

sammydog said:


> How about Obedience and Agility!


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Stretchdrive

DNL2448 said:


> I agree. Since there is so much crossover, maybe we could add a section to the Sport Forum entitled Training Plans so we wouldn't need to post our plans in two seperate threads. I don't have any problems with obedience and agility posting in the training plans thread anyway, it's fun to see what everyone is working on and I have learned SO MUCH from everyone!


 
I like the training plans idea as well. I just never posted in the hunt section before this week, because I thought it was only for hunt stuff. If all are in favor for a training plans section, I say we do it!! I have used the stuff I have learned training agility, and hunt to my advantage in obedience.


----------



## AmberSunrise

So, should we request it? I have a draft made out


----------



## DNL2448

I put something out there before I saw your post...Add your draft to it quick!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Okay - added  as a response to your request.


----------



## sammydog

I like the idea too, I always feel silly posting in the field thread, since right now we are doing zero field training!


----------



## DNL2448

sammydog said:


> I like the idea too, I always feel silly posting in the field thread, since right now we are doing zero field training!


Oh, I don't know about that..Looked like Mira did a pretty mean looking retrieve on that MACH 2 bar!!!


----------



## sammydog

Does that count as field training!? Hehehe!


----------



## K9-Design

Okay here is a very silly video of Slater from tonight. He was nuts when we first started. 






After that I put him up for a few minutes, then got him out and did stays, then we practiced some fasts/racing and put them into a little bit of heeling.

Does anyone else here do chair sits, ala Celeste Meade? I tried it with Slater tonight and kinda liked it. Twice he tried laying down to look at me so I see where this is a useful proof.


----------



## Loisiana

K9-Design said:


> Does anyone else here do chair sits, ala Celeste Meade? I tried it with Slater tonight and kinda liked it. Twice he tried laying down to look at me so I see where this is a useful proof.


You mean where you sit behind them on a sit stay? I do sometimes.


----------



## K9-Design

Loisiana said:


> You mean where you sit behind them on a sit stay? I do sometimes.


Yes, exactly. Not sure why I never tried it before now.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Slater's looking good  

I use the chair sits sometimes - they are great! You can also lie down, that will usually be interesting the first few times LOL


----------



## Titan1

Let's see.......my training plans for the week...:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing.........LOL!
Wednesday---Showing
Thursday---showing
Friday-----passing out from stress....

Saturday and Sunday....hmmmnnn....wonder what that could be......
Hopefully Titan has a handler this weekend who doesn't screw up this year..
I went out to potty Titan and a lady asked me if that was Titan...wtc???
and then proceeded to tell me .. he should have won his round last year...
after I explained that he did exactly what I told him....she said straight faced....well don't do it again ..LOL!:doh::doh:


----------



## Stretchdrive

Michelle,

I took the liberty of editing your post for you:wavey:




Titan1 said:


> Let's see.......my training plans for the week...:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing.........LOL!
> Wednesday---Showing
> Thursday---showing
> Friday-----Enjoying watching others pass out from stress....
> 
> Saturday and Sunday....hmmmnnn....wonder what that could be......
> Handling Titan like an all star, and showing him off to everybody, as we kick ass in the ring!!
> I went out to potty Titan and a lady asked me if that was Titan...wtc???
> and then proceeded to tell me .. he should have won his round last year...
> after I explained that he did exactly what I told him....she said straight faced....well don't do it again ..LOL!:doh::doh:


----------



## Stretchdrive

All I got done for training today was articles, and then go outs, and the broad jump outside. What I did get done went really well though. We also worked on bowl pivots, and I helped clayton work on the DOR with Rivet.


----------



## sammydog

Look at that, you are already famous!!

Keep us up to date!

I just finished working on fronts and stand, now I am going to go work on the exercise ball with Mira.


----------



## Loisiana

No more training for the rest of the week for me!

Tomorrow is pack pack pack. Thursday I hop on a plane to Orlando. Friday I don't know what I'm doing, but my dog won't be there so it won't be training. Saturday and Sunday is watching some of the best handlers in the country, and helping to make sure the right equipment is ready for the right ring (gulp, someone gave me responsibilities?). Monday is come home and sleep.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom

Scheduling training for two dogs actively showing is HARD! I have been inspired by some of these posts and decide that I need a schedule, instead of just playing it by ear. I squeeze time in before an after work and on weekends. This weeks goals--

For Samson: working on novice and open
* heeling work, especially getting that butt in
* figure 8 heeling...keeping attention on turns
* drop on recall...so it will actually work in class as well!
* retrieve over high jump...this was never an issue with Casey!!

For Casey:
* HEELING LIKE HIS LITTLE BROTHER!!
* eliminating barking on go outs. he loves his go outs and does them well, but just HAS to tell me about it before he sits. I don't always lose marks, but lost several in the last trial. Suggestions? Without sapping the love of this exercise from him?? I've tried several ideas that seem to shut him down. Once we get back to our regular routine, he does the exercise perfectly...except for shouting about it!!


----------



## Megora

Megora said:


> I know somebody else is coming to the match and I finally get to meet her youngest.


I met her. What a complete LOVEBUG. Jacks was sniffing my face checking out all the kisses she snuck in. I love when goldens are that age and so free and loose with their love.


----------



## Stretchdrive

Loisiana said:


> No more training for the rest of the week for me!
> 
> Tomorrow is pack pack pack. Thursday I hop on a plane to Orlando. Friday I don't know what I'm doing, but my dog won't be there so it won't be training. Saturday and Sunday is watching some of the best handlers in the country, and helping to make sure the right equipment is ready for the right ring (gulp, someone gave me responsibilities?). Monday is come home and sleep.


I hope you and I have helpers when we go to the NOI! Have fun!! I am looking forward to the updates!


----------



## Stretchdrive

This is what Clayton worked on yesterday with Rivet. He wanted me to record it, so I thought I would share it.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Stretchdrive said:


> This is what Clayton worked on yesterday with Rivet. He wanted me to record it, so I thought I would share it.
> 
> Clayton, and Rivet down/back - YouTube


Loved it 

I should teach my dogs to back up from a down position - any suggestions on how I could start? I have watched a few videos but they don't show the initial training stages <sigh>


----------



## Megora

Sunrise said:


> Loved it
> 
> I should teach my dogs to back up from a down position - any suggestions on how I could start? I have watched a few videos but they don't show the initial training stages <sigh>


I was taught to do it from the heel position so you have some control (keeping the dog's rear on the floor).


----------



## sammydog

I am curious too Susan! It looks really cute!


----------



## Loisiana

I taught it to Flip. The way I did it, you have to have a dog that already knows how to back up from a stand. Once in a drop, I gave the back up command, and as soon as he backed up a step I gave the drop command. Repeat repeat repeat. The dog eventually gets that it is a waste of his effort to actually stand up to do the back up because you will immediately tell him to drop again so he starts to just back up from the down position. 

Then after I taught it to him, I was getting way too many "back up from a down position" instead when I asked for a sit from a down. I realized this is because both start out with the dog pushing back off their front ends, and it's easier for them to just back up and stay down then it is to actually sit up. So I then eliminated the back up from a down entirely. I could have just worked through it, but I was afraid that it would have popped back up at the most inopportune times (in the ring).

I do have him back up from a sit and use that very regularly, because he naturally wants to sit forward instead of back.


----------



## sammydog

Thanks! I am going to give it a shot


----------



## Stretchdrive

Loisiana said:


> I taught it to Flip. The way I did it, you have to have a dog that already knows how to back up from a stand. Once in a drop, I gave the back up command, and as soon as he backed up a step I gave the drop command. Repeat repeat repeat. The dog eventually gets that it is a waste of his effort to actually stand up to do the back up because you will immediately tell him to drop again so he starts to just back up from the down position.
> 
> Then after I taught it to him, I was getting way too many "back up from a down position" instead when I asked for a sit from a down. I realized this is because both start out with the dog pushing back off their front ends, and it's easier for them to just back up and stay down then it is to actually sit up. So I then eliminated the back up from a down entirely. I could have just worked through it, but I was afraid that it would have popped back up at the most inopportune times (in the ring).
> 
> I do have him back up from a sit and use that very regularly, because he naturally wants to sit forward instead of back.


 
Filly also learned this from when she was a puppy, but it has been harder for Rivet to learn, as he tends to get excited, and then propel forward. Rivet is quite a wiggle monster!!


Clayton is now just learning to train, and now Rivet is learning to listen to him, which is hard for Rivet, because he is a mommy's boy! I tell ya teaching a kid to train a dog is not as easy as it may seem, ecspecially when it is your own kid!! Clayton listens great to our instructor when we have our privates, but listening to me is another story!! Clayton is a great dog training helper though. He has set out gloves, articles, been a figure 8 post, had dumbells thrown at him, stood over dumbells, stood at the end of the broad jump, the list goes on and on. He even stewarded at the local NOI practice. Now I wanna find an agility class for Clayton to take Rivet in. Rivet is an awesome agility dog, and deserves a chance to prove that!!

I have also been doing more sit/backs lately with both my dogs, and I agree it is much harder for the dog to sit back, than down back! I do find shaped behaviors fun to train though!! They are great projects for Minnesota winters!!


----------



## K9-Design

I met Titey-pants today! He is adorable and super friendly! Michelle ain't no stranger either! They did a lovely job in Utility and when she says Titan likes his go outs, she isn't lying 
Fisher's daughter Lacey won 2nd place in Utility with a 198, worth about 13 OTCH pts and she now has over 60. She is so cute and really delightful to watch! Slater's older sister.
Shopping was AMAZING -- I spent too much and bought ANOTHER sparkly leash.
My favorite dog in the breed ring was CH Summit's The Titanic -- loved him!!!!


----------



## Titan1

K9-Design said:


> I met Titey-pants today! He is adorable and super friendly! Michelle ain't no stranger either! They did a lovely job in Utility and when she says Titan likes his go outs, she isn't lying
> Fisher's daughter Lacey won 2nd place in Utility with a 198, worth about 13 OTCH pts and she now has over 60. She is so cute and really delightful to watch! Slater's older sister.
> Shopping was AMAZING -- I spent too much and bought ANOTHER sparkly leash.
> My favorite dog in the breed ring was CH Summit's The Titanic -- loved him!!!!


You should be proud of Lacey... I loved her even before I knew she was a Fisher daughter..It was fun meeting you too Annie!


----------



## Stretchdrive

K9-Design said:


> I met Titey-pants today! He is adorable and super friendly! Michelle ain't no stranger either! They did a lovely job in Utility and when she says Titan likes his go outs, she isn't lying
> Fisher's daughter Lacey won 2nd place in Utility with a 198, worth about 13 OTCH pts and she now has over 60. She is so cute and really delightful to watch! Slater's older sister.
> Shopping was AMAZING -- I spent too much and bought ANOTHER sparkly leash.
> My favorite dog in the breed ring was CH Summit's The Titanic -- loved him!!!!


Fun! Wish I was there! I have way to many friends down there to be sitting up here in MN!! I wish it was on the web, so I could watch it.

Titan does have super cute go outs!

Congrats to Fisher's daughter!! I bet you were proud!


----------



## Stretchdrive

I want a sparkly leash!! I think you should post a pic of it!!


----------



## K9-Design

It's really pretty, thin black leather with silver, turquoise and light green sparklies (Slater's colors). Will post a pic later!


----------



## Stretchdrive

K9-Design said:


> It's really pretty, thin black leather with silver, turquoise and light green sparklies (Slater's colors). Will post a pic later!


Sounds pretty!! I wonder if the booth is also online??


----------



## sammydog

I would love to see a picture too!


----------



## Loisiana

I'm on the plane, only an hour away! Free wifi on the plane rocks!


----------



## sammydog

We want regular updates!!!


----------



## GoldenSail

Ok so I am really jealous...I wanna go!

Anyway we are still on the obedience band wagon just still focusing on quality and retraining some stuff and most importantly proofing. She really needs the proofing and she's slowly getting it. 

Our somewhat challenging homework has been to practice heeling backward--slowly. I taught her to back up a long time ago but this was when she was facing me. I never put the effort into backward heeling but when the girl is next to me she has two problems. 1) she likes to back away from me at an angle. I am sure being next to me drives her rear that direction 2) she wants to back up at lightning speeds. I didn't think 2 was a problem initially. But, it is partly about control. I can say it is really challenging trying to slow her down and match my pace backward.

Also I have dedicated myself to using my metronome at all times when practicing. I am amazed at how much difference this seems to be making for us. Further, our song is actually set at 144 bpm so we adjusted to that and it is way better than the 122 I thought was good. It is really fun to be at group practice and to watch everyone have ring time heeling to their own songs. I swear the dogs get really into it. Most notable is the newfie who just picks up his feet and goes to the beat!


----------



## sammydog

Are the song playing loud or headsets? What is your song? I like that idea... I don't think we will be doing too much heeling until I have some light when I get off work, but it will be nice to have a plan in mind.


----------



## GoldenSail

That is our song. When we are at the building the song is played loud and everyone gets solo time to work on their heeling. It's great! The dogs love it. When I am not at the building I use a metronome always. It has made me realize how inconsistent I am with speeds which makes my dog work harder to stay with me.


----------



## Megora

> Also I have dedicated myself to using my metronome at all times when practicing. I am amazed at how much difference this seems to be making for us. Further, our song is actually set at 144 bpm so we adjusted to that and it is way better than the 122 I thought was good. It is really fun to be at group practice and to watch everyone have ring time heeling to their own songs. I swear the dogs get really into it. Most notable is the newfie who just picks up his feet and goes to the beat!


Darn.... that sounds like FUN! I'm jealous.  

Heeling backwards - whether you use treats or not, it helps to put the hand on the outside of your dog's face and direct her attention that way. It keeps their butt from peeling out.


----------



## Stretchdrive

Thurs

Bowl pivots in front and heel position, pop over fronts/finishes, articles, side passing in the front position on bottom board(front feet up, and back feet up), a few signals on the bottom board. My bottom board is about 12" wide, and 3 1/2 feet long, six inches off the ground. It is actually for training agility contacts.

I will do a few more things later. I have already done 2 short training sessions today.


----------



## Stretchdrive

I just worked on gloves, and more signals. I am going to get sick of training inside soon. Gonna have to venture outside tomorrow, so I can work on the broad jump, go outs, and signals at a distance. I also need to work on heeling with some actual space to heel in.


----------



## Megora

Susan... is it as rainy, windy, and gross over there as it is here? 

I came home thinking about going out Christmas shopping. Or Walking. Or practicing stays at storefronts. Or anything outside....


----------



## AmberSunrise

Grins - drizzly and cool here. Not pouring though, so I am going to head out to the Truck Stop for some heeling with noise. I stopped on my home home to fill up, and it is very busy


----------



## Stretchdrive

Megora said:


> Susan... is it as rainy, windy, and gross over there as it is here?
> 
> I came home thinking about going out Christmas shopping. Or Walking. Or practicing stays at storefronts. Or anything outside....


We had that yesterday, now today we had very cold and windy. It must have dropped a good 30 degrees overnight. This morning was terrible, and I did not have fun getting gas, or puttin air in my tire. Thought my hand was going to freeze I was going to shop today, but decided to just go home after work. I am hoping tomorrow is better.


----------



## K9-Design

Okay here are pictures of my new (totally impractical but really sparkly) obedience ring leash for Slaydoo.



















The black leash part is soft leather with a vinyl cord in the middle of it.
This dog is going to be the best dressed in the Novice ring! hahaha

The company I bought it from is
Home Page
Beautiful stuff!


----------



## Stretchdrive

Very pretty leash!! He will be looking foxy in that!! Good looking boy!! Thanks for the link, I am going to check them out!


----------



## GoldenSail

Oooh pretty!


----------



## Megora

Anney... did I see that wrong... that leash was only $35?


----------



## K9-Design

Noooooooooo -- I WISH the leash I bought was only $35! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Megora

Okay. I was thinking - WOW what a deal.  

I've seen leads like that selling for $60-90 at shows. They are very pretty though.


----------



## Stretchdrive

I have been wanting to order a custon leash from Shannon Shepherd, she does beautiful work! I will order one someday, it will be my reward for an accomplishment

Custom braided kangaroo and paracord dog show leads and Herm Sprenger prong collars with quick release|Leashes by Design


----------



## K9-Design

Hey I know Shannon! Her leashes are very pretty. She also makes really neat clip on prong collars.


----------



## Stretchdrive

I only know her from Facebook, but have always loved what I have seen in pictures!!


----------



## Stretchdrive

It is a very nice 27 degrees outside today! I was able to work on go outs, directed jumping, broad jump, ROH, DOR, signals, and a bit of heeling all outside!! Everything went GREAT too!! Worked on articles, finishes and pivots this morning in the house, just have a couple other little things I wanna work on later. It was a very productive day triaining!!

We have a busy weekend planned ahead, so I probably will not get much training in, other than articles, and other little things in the house.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Wow - that is one gorgeous leash!!



K9-Design said:


> Okay here are pictures of my new (totally impractical but really sparkly) obedience ring leash for Slaydoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black leash part is soft leather with a vinyl cord in the middle of it.
> This dog is going to be the best dressed in the Novice ring! hahaha
> 
> The company I bought it from is
> Home Page
> Beautiful stuff!


----------

